# 96 740il gets stuck at 2 rpms



## Jorozco014 (Apr 8, 2010)

*hello i have been have problems with my 96 bmw 740il shifting. if i accelerate low the gears shift normal but if i accelerate normal it gets stuck at 2 rpms so i have to put my car into 4th gear then back 2 drive for it to go back to normal can anyone please help me i dont no what i need to fix. thanx anything can help*


----------

